# Identify this Green Texas Cichlid



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone know the locality type of this female Green Tex?

Thanks


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's some discussion on that if no one else answers with a locale... https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... p?t=246519


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

beachtan said:


> Here's some discussion on that if no one else answers with a locale... https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... p?t=246519


Thank you for the link  I found a few tyes, I believe I've read there's 6 types, but not sure.

Here's some for fun. Awesome cichlids.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It's a bit of a stretch to think that some one would be able to identify the original collection point of a cichlid simply posting pictures of an aquarium strain fish. Occasionally there are distinct markings and /or coloration that is peculiar to a particular collection point, but there is really nothing of the sort for _Herichthys carpintis_. It doesn't have wide distribution and is found only in the Panuco river drainage, so likely, they are all essentially part of the same breeding population.
There has been a lot of discussion in the past on fish forums about so called differences and what exactly the different names are supposed to mean or refer to. A couple miles up the same river is a different collection point, but not a different fish. From an adjoining river might be a slightly different fish, but still part of the same breeding population. The names Escondido and Vontihilo don't refer to any specific river.....and could very well be the same or close to the same collection point. Trade names and marketing, though with wild caught fish it's always a good idea to try and keep collection points separate. 
Now, with aquarium strain fish, possibly many generations removed from the wild, it is often difficult enough to determine whether or not the fish is pure or hybrid. I think you would need more and better pictures to even determine whether or not your fish looks like a pure _H. carpintis_. And even if it looks the part, there is still the possibility it might be carrying some _H. cyanoguttatus_ genes as the two fish have occasionally been hybridized, going back to the very beginning of Texas cichlids in the hobby.


----------

